
The Nuclear Sins of the Soviet Union Live on in Kazakhstan - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01034-8
======
coolspot
Similar story about US Nuclear Test Site in Nevada -
[https://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/new-
health...](https://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/new-health-
survey-at-nuclear-test-site-details-decades-
of/article_4cfc0b66-67ae-5a5d-a542-6977b5164e7d.html)

